# Arrow wraps or painting arrows.



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anybody have arrow wraps for hunting? If so how long do they last? Would it be easier just to paint them? Any input would be appreciated. Would like to get arrow wraps or paint them to match my bow.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Paint and cresting looks awesome. I don't do that anymore. Too much time. I make my own wraps for pennies each. No flames or skulls just nice neat business like white. Glues stick good and good visibility.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tunaboy said:


> Paint and cresting looks awesome. I don't do that anymore. Too much time. I make my own wraps for pennies each. No flames or skulls just nice neat business like white. Glues stick good and good visibility.


Looking to get some black and neon orange to match my Mission Ballistic. Could you make some? Or tell me how you do it? What is cresting?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry for all the questions and stuff. Just curious, I'd like to get some or paint some.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Searching arrow cresting on here and on youtube will give you more info than I can type here. Cresting is more durable than wraps imo.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Onestringer.Com will custom make any wrap you want.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

I use vinyl sheets there cheap they protect the arrow shaft and come in different patterns. Easy fix when you busted a vane peel off the wrap of your arrow clean shaft with acetone re wrap with the vinyl already cut to 1" and refletch with a new set of vanes and your arrow is done....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEAM-INSPIRED-MAROON-BLACK-CAMO-PATTERN-CRAFT-VINYL-Camouflage-Decal-Sheets-/351050554230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item51bc3e5b76


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

DaneHunter said:


> Onestringer.Com will custom make any wrap you want.


Do they change the weight of your arrow much?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

bilongo said:


> I use vinyl sheets there cheap they protect the arrow shaft and come in different patterns. Easy fix when you busted a vane peel off the wrap of your arrow clean shaft with acetone re wrap with the vinyl already cut to 1" and refletch with a new set of vanes and your arrow is done....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEAM-INSPIRED-MAROON-BLACK-CAMO-PATTERN-CRAFT-VINYL-Camouflage-Decal-Sheets-/351050554230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item51bc3e5b76


What about quick fletchings? Do those last awhile?


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

I used to paint mine. I have since switched to reflective, white wraps on my hunting arrows. I wrap mine from just below the blazers down. That way, I dont have to get a new wrap if I need to re-fletch. I have been able to easily find a few arrows after dark because of the reflection of the wrap.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lorin said:


> I used to paint mine. I have since switched to reflective, white wraps on my hunting arrows. I wrap mine from just below the blazers down. That way, I dont have to get a new wrap if I need to re-fletch. I have been able to easily find a few arrows after dark because of the reflection of the wrap.


Do they add much weight to the arrow?


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

GrizzlyAdams12 said:


> Do they add much weight to the arrow?


I would it's comparable to the weight added by a good 3 dip paint job with a clear coat over it, plus it takes 3 seconds to wrap an arrow vs a few hours to paint a dozen.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Painted mine with Lumi nail varnish. was a bit blobby so i rubbed the nail varnish down until it was kinda flat...looks ok to me.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

AngelDeVille said:


> I would it's comparable to the weight added by a good 3 dip paint job with a clear coat over it, plus it takes 3 seconds to wrap an arrow vs a few hours to paint a dozen.


What's the wrapping consist of?


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll put my vote to paint. Yes it is more work. But it is original. Most people at the 3D range know mine if they find my "lost" arrows in the woods.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

bowbender300 said:


> I'll put my vote to paint. Yes it is more work. But it is original. Most people at the 3D range know mine if they find my "lost" arrows in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2054225


What about for hunting? And what type of paint do you use?


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes I use paint for hunting just a different colour.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

bowbender300 said:


> Yes I use paint for hunting just a different colour.


What type of paint?


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Artist acrylic paint that comes in a tube. Which I thin down and spray out of an air brush. I built and arrow turner similar to the bohning arrow crester.Then I spray on an acrylic urethane. It's very durable.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

bowbender300 said:


> Artist acrylic paint that comes in a tube. Which I thin down and spray out of an air brush. I built and arrow turner similar to the bohning arrow crester.Then I spray on an acrylic urethane. It's very durable.


I'm new to the whole arrow painting and wraps haha.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Wraps weigh a lot more than paint. I'd have to dig around but I believe it is about 3x heavier.


It does not take that much time to crown and crest either.


Look here for the basics on cresting. Click on the basic cresting video.

http://spinritecresters.com/video.htm


----------



## GrizzlyAdams12 (Mar 4, 2014)

dan in mi said:


> Wraps weight a lot more than paint. I'd have to dig around but I believe it is about 3x heavier.
> 
> 
> It does not take that much time to do either.
> ...


Thanks for the video, any DIY's on the arrow spinner?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone looking for custom wraps just shoot me a pm, I can also answer any questions you may have! Some like simple some like flashy... I personally make min in-between  Below are my personal wraps for this season. And yes wraps CAN add more weight than you desire if you don't do your homework! Backwoods Brand Arrow Wraps are of the lightest on the market, weighing in at only one grain per linear inch (5x1 wrap would be 5 grains). However some of my "copycats" use a thicker, cheaper material which will weigh MORE and will be prone to fading, shrinking, peeling etc.

To view customer photos and custom arrow wrap designs (I have made literally THOUSANDS) look me up on facebook! Backwoods Brand Arrow Wraps


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I use arrow wraps, but add a design using Sharpie brand paint markers:


----------



## 14DAFreeZer (Jan 8, 2014)

I use custom wraps from onestringer.com. 9 inches, reflective with a double dogg. The double dogg protects them. I have had zero issues. Awesome, awesome product!


----------



## Spur chaser (Jan 6, 2014)

Pm me if you need custom cresting done. Will do any colors to match your bow.


----------

